# Kindle Watch! 2nd Wave orders placed on or before Aug 5th. Post SHIP Dates!



## vandelay101 (Aug 26, 2010)

This posting if for all those who purchased the Kindle after the first wave of orders ended Aug 1st.

According to Amazon:
Orders placed before 10 p.m. Pacific Time on August 5th will ship on or before September 4th.

Please share your order date and current status and information such as dates and if your CC has been charged.


----------



## vandelay101 (Aug 26, 2010)

I placed my Kindle WiFi order on Aug 2nd

I wasn't getting any shipping notifications until I just changed my order from free 2 day shipping to PRIME 1 day shipping

NOTE: I did not have prime at the time of the order, as I signed up last week for my free school PRIME account

Now my shipping estimate is Aug 27th with a Delivery Estimate of Aug 30th in OH. Which I think if it really did go out the 27th I can get Sat delivery with UPS so I'd have it the 28th.

I bought my Kindle with a gift card balance so I cannot see if my card has been charge.


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

Order Placed: August 5, 2010. Kindle is not yet shipped, no activity on my card, and no further info. The lighted case should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Gerund (Aug 8, 2010)

I ordered in the wee hours of the morning on the 2nd of August, and my estimated shipping dates are 27th-30th, with delivery on the 30th-1st.

This is shipping to Canada through the international fancy-pants pay-through-the-nose courier option.


----------



## BooksGalore (Aug 5, 2010)

Aug. 2 afternoon is when I ordered.  There's no new info on my account.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

BooksGalore said:


> Aug. 2 afternoon is when I ordered. There's no new info on my account.


Same here. And yesterday I changed from Two-Day shipping to One Day, but still nothing.


----------



## Feste (Aug 25, 2010)

Ordered the wifi version Aug 4th am. Nothing has changed on my order page. Trying not to get excited until this time next week


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I ordered my Kindle on August 2nd and my husband's on the 4th.  Both of ours show a delivery date of tomorrow, August 27th, but still showing not shipped.


----------



## vandelay101 (Aug 26, 2010)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I ordered my Kindle on August 2nd and my husband's on the 4th. Both of ours show a delivery date of tomorrow, August 27th, but still showing not shipped.


What type of shipping did you use? Have you changed any methods or did they both update shipping info on their own? Definately keep me posted if you actually get any more infor tomorrow. Did you CC get charged yet?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Gerund said:


> This is shipping to Canada through the international fancy-pants pay-through-the-nose courier option.


LOL ! But then what you gotta pay isn't funny.

My order confirmation from Amazon is dated Aug. 1, 8:05 p.m. Pacific. That makes me second wave by five minutes?! Regular Prime two-day shipping. No activity with my order yet. Didn't check credit card. Would that show some activity re Kindle before any kind of notification from Amazon?


----------



## NeroAZ (Aug 27, 2010)

OK, I've been reading these forums for months, finally decided to register.

I have a Kindle 2i, had it a few months, pre-ordered a Graphite K3 or Kindle 3G whatever they are calling them on August 5th, my order just says Not Yet Shipped.

At least having the Kindle 2 makes the waiting a little less agonizing.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

I ordered later on Aug. 2, so am in the second wave of shipments.  My order was still showing "We'll notify you...." until I followed someone's suggestion earlier this afternoon: went to Change Shipping but made no changes since I already had one day shipping selected and just clicked "confirm" - a delivery date of Aug. 30th appeared.  My credit card hadn't been charged at that point but I just checked a moment ago and it has been charged now.  Also, my order now shows "Shipping soon".  So.....it should be here by Monday.

Melissa


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

I canceled my July 29th order for a Graphite WiFi only, and went with my August 3rd order for a Graphite WiFi/3G K3. 
Hopefully some K-Board member got their wifi only reader a little early.
My order page was showing an estimated delivery of August 30, but tonight (after midnight) it changed to _*Shipping Soon, This portion of your order is being prepared for shipment and cannot be canceled or changed. *_
My checking account isn't showing a transfer yet, but it looks like everything is on track.


----------



## Gerund (Aug 8, 2010)

Still Not Yet Shipped.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

i ordered Aug 3. Today it says "Shipping Soon". i paid with a gift card balance so won't see any credit card activity.


----------



## Gerund (Aug 8, 2010)

Gerund said:


> Still Not Yet Shipped.


And speak of the devil, now it's Shipping Soon.

Shipping dates: 27th-30th
Delivery: 30th-1st

Ordered early on the 2nd, shipping to Canada, International Courier.

For those of you keeping score at home, it kicked over from "Not Yet Shipped" to "Shipping Soon" sometime between midnight and 5:20 AM local time. Either Amazon is running graveyard shifts to pump those puppies out, or things are just sluggish in general.


----------



## BooksGalore (Aug 5, 2010)

"Shipping soon" now.  I feel ridiculous, but I'm so excited to be receiving this item.  Even at Christmas, I love the tree, shopping for gifts, Christmas service, the birthday cake for Jesus, the music, but not really the gifts themselves, yet now I feel like a kid on Christmas morning.  



Edit: Shipped.  Estimated delivery Aug. 31, Tuesday.  In transit from Kentucky.  Whoohoo.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

vandelay101 said:


> What type of shipping did you use? Have you changed any methods or did they both update shipping info on their own? Definately keep me posted if you actually get any more infor tomorrow. Did you CC get charged yet?


I chose 1 day shipping for both Kindles. I used a gift card on one that had a balance and updated shipping on the one that had been completely paid for by gift card. When I took those actions, the delivery date changed to 8/27. HOWEVER, this morning when I checked, the Kindle I ordered on 8/2 is showing "Shipping Soon" with an arrival date of today (obviously won't happen) and the one I ordered on 8/4 is back to "We will email you". It seems they are having problems with their shipping notification system. With so many Kindles to ship, I am not suprised there are some issues. I am sure they are doing their best.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay, as of this morning I have a Shipping Soon notice - yippee!  I ordered Aug. 2.  Guess I'll have it early next week.


----------



## vandelay101 (Aug 26, 2010)

vandelay101 said:


> I placed my Kindle WiFi order on Aug 2nd
> 
> I wasn't getting any shipping notifications until I just changed my order from free 2 day shipping to PRIME 1 day shipping
> 
> ...


My shipping info got updated to: Shipping Soon, This portion of your order is being prepared for shipment and cannot be canceled or changed....with a delivery date of Aug 30....if it does indeed go out today I should have it by the 28th since Sat delivery is available...hopefully they send it UPS as all my amazon purchases usually are.


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

ordered 8/2, shipping soon early this morning, shipped notice 10 minutes ago... wooot!


----------



## vandelay101 (Aug 26, 2010)

Dooterbug said:


> ordered 8/2, shipping soon early this morning, shipped notice 10 minutes ago... wooot!


Did you pay for 1 day shipping? Whats ur shipping ETA from amazon compared to what UPS says...just interested if you are getting SAT delivery in your area.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Ordered Aug3. Went from "Shipping Soon" to "Shipped" just now. 
Expected date to arrive is Aug 30; however, I paid for 1 day shipping. Are they delivering on Sat? If so, I could possibly get it tomorrow, as it's coming from Nevada and I'm in Calif. Fingers crossed!
Does anyone know for certain if they're doing Saturday deliveries?


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

yes they do...


----------



## vandelay101 (Aug 26, 2010)

ayuryogini said:


> Ordered Aug3. Went from "Shipping Soon" to "Shipped" just now.
> Expected date to arrive is Aug 30; however, I paid for 1 day shipping. Are they delivering on Sat? If so, I could possibly get it tomorrow, as it's coming from Nevada and I'm in Calif. Fingers crossed!
> Does anyone know for certain if they're doing Saturday deliveries?


Jealous...same sit as yours but ordered Aug 2nd....just waiting for the SHIPPED notification.


----------



## billc (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi  Just got an email from Amazon -- my K3 has shipped with tracking number. UPS does'nt have tracking info yet so I will check back later. I pre-ordered on 2 Aug with prime 2 day delivery so will probably get the K3W on Monday. Its all good but will be a long weekend!! Will probably give my K2i to one of the grandkids.
Best to all of you
Bill


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Just got the email that mine has shipped for Tuesday delivery. I ordered on 2 Aug.

   

Mike


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

vandelay101 said:


> Did you pay for 1 day shipping? Whats ur shipping ETA from amazon compared to what UPS says...just interested if you are getting SAT delivery in your area.


standard shipping, usps from Indiana to Ohio. I get saturday delivery, so we'll see.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Just got notice that mine shipped today!  Ordered Aug 2.  It's one day shipping via Fedex - not sure if I'll get it tomorrow or Monday.  The est. delivery date is Monday 8/30....so probably then. 

As a side note, my Amazon cover was supposed to be delivered today but UPS screwed up and sent it to the wrong place, so I guess it will be Monday too.


----------



## LisaNTulsa (Aug 27, 2010)

I ordered on Aug. 4th.  From the posts of you Aug. 3rd orderers, it sounds like Aug. 30/Sept. 1 is your delivery date.  So, I am guessing that puts me between Sept. 2nd - Sept 4th.  My shipping status is still "Not Yet Shipped; Will email status".  Hoping for arrival before Labor Day weekend...  I have 2 day shipping status.  Wasn't sure if it was worth bumping up to 1 day as I don't think we get weekend delivery here.  Tick tock, tick tock...


----------



## vandelay101 (Aug 26, 2010)

WELL I GUESS I JUST SAID THE MAGIC WORDS!

Both my kindle cover and my kindle graphite wifi just SHIPPED!

The odd thing is I ordered the kindle Aug 2nd with 2 day prime and switched a few days ago to 1 day prime.....and just a few hours ago I purchased a kindle cover 1 day prime and THEY BOTH HAVE THE SAME TRACKING ID?Huh

Odd that they would group 2 items together like that bought weeks apart?  

Tracking says Saturday Aug 28, 2010 by 12:00 PM


Indianapolis IN
Shipment received by carrier - Aug 27, 2010 7:30:00 PM
Service type
Priority Overnight


----------



## southerntype (Aug 17, 2010)

So I'm kind of peeved.

I got a shipping soon yesterday, with a delivery estimate of today, 8/27.

Today I got "shipped" and a delivery estimate of Aug 30.  

I hate that I pay for overnight shipping and they ship it on the one day I have to wait 3 days to get it.  Lameoooooooo.


----------



## Susan (Jan 6, 2009)

I ordered K3 wifi on Aug 2 and was notified today that it has shipped and should arrive on Aug 30 to my office in Cambridge, MA. Wooo Hooo!


----------



## Gerund (Aug 8, 2010)

Shipped today on the 27th.

Estimated arrival is the 31st.

I'm seriously tempted to raise a stink about this. I paid extra for the quickest shipping available (1-3 days), but it's going to take four days for it to get here--and the 4-6 day option costs half as much as 1-3.

It does say "1-3 days for most areas, up to 7 for outlying areas", but saying Toronto is an "outlying area" is like saying San Francisco is a lovely little coastal village.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

southerntype said:


> So I'm kind of peeved.
> 
> I got a shipping soon yesterday, with a delivery estimate of today, 8/27.
> 
> ...


The very same has happened for me - one day shipping that will take 3 days (delivery Monday) - grrrrrr.........

Melissa


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Muddypawz said:


> The very same has happened for me - one day shipping that will take 3 days (delivery Monday) - grrrrrr.........
> 
> Melissa


I know - I'm in the same boat as everyone else. Doesn't feel like overnight shipping at all. Stupid weekend. (did i just say that??  )


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Ordered on August 3rd.
Around midnight yesterday, my status changed to Shipping Soon. 
Today, Friday, August 27, when I checked at 11:30 PM EST, my status was Shipped.  Sure enough, there was also an eMail confirming the shipping. 
Coming by UPS (don't deliver on Saturday in my area) with delivery on Monday, the 30th.  UPS usually delivers to me between 4 and 5 PM.  
Oh well, it gives me a couple of days to get my books in order.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

My order that I placed on 8/2 has been shipped and will arrive on Monday.  The order I placed on 8/4 for my husband has not been shipped yet.


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

southerntype said:


> So I'm kind of peeved.
> 
> I got a shipping soon yesterday, with a delivery estimate of today, 8/27.
> 
> ...


Same happened to me!!! AND the K3 I ordered on 7/31 was "held" and packaged with the K3 I ordered on 8/2!!!!!! So they are coming in the same box, paid for 1-day shipping but won't receive for 3 days (8/30). Ugh! I did send CS an e-mail this morning.


----------



## vandelay101 (Aug 26, 2010)

Well guys the FedEx guy just came and delivered the kindle and the cover. I think the thing that got the entire ball rolling was the fact that I purchased the cover yesterday 1 Day Prime which stated as an Amazon Guaranteed Delivery for Saturday. It was only then they decided to package my kindle with that shipment as well because it was probably so expensive to ship. The box says Premium Fedex Saturday Delivery.

Wifey just went to sleep after working a 12 hour shift so I'm gonna get this all charged up and ready to go.

For those that are keeping Track.

Kindle Wifi ordered Aug 2nd 2 day free shipping
Few days ago upgraded to 1 Day Prime
SHIPPING ETA was AUG 27
DElivery ETA was Aug 30
Purchased Kindle Leather Cover Aug 27th Prime 1 Day guaranteed for Sat 28th
Aug 27th 8:30 ETA both Items ship Fedex Priority Overnight with Sat Delivery
Kindle Delivery 08/28/ 9:30 am

Goodluck with everyone receiving their kindles and we'll see you over at the other forum!


----------



## Gerund (Aug 8, 2010)

So far my Kindle has "departed" Louisville three times, in five-hour intervals.





.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

southerntype said:


> So I'm kind of peeved.
> 
> I got a shipping soon yesterday, with a delivery estimate of today, 8/27.
> 
> ...


Same here; Mine shipped via UPS; it shipped early yesterday; I paid for one day shipping, and it says it's not due till Aug 30 (Mon); Early this am, I watched it arrive in and depart from West Sacramento (I live just outside of Sac), but it doesn't say it's out for delivery. I keep checking every hour to see if it's changed; I guess I may not know till the end of the day whether or not I'll receive it today or Monday.

I noticed vandelay101's all happened very quickly, but his was FedEx and not UPS.


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

Aghh!  Well, my Kindle is in town but they won't deliver until Monday.  Maddening!


----------



## Marie (Dec 29, 2008)

Has anyone that ordered on Aug. 4th received a shipping soon/shipped notification yet?


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

identicaltriplets said:


> Aghh! Well, my Kindle is in town but they won't deliver until Monday. Maddening!


Call the A Team, or maybe the Mission Impossible folks, or the Leverage guys.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Marie said:


> Has anyone that ordered on Aug. 4th received a shipping soon/shipped notification yet?


I ordered my husband's on 8/4 and don't have a shipping notice yet.


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

I placed my order on 8/3 - no email yet and my order still says 'Not Yet Shipped'. I figure it'll get here when it gets here. I'm hoping it arrives this week, but technically, with the 2-day prime shipping I chose, it could show up as late as 9/8 because of the holiday.


----------



## bclintbe (Aug 29, 2010)

I ordered my on Aug 4th in the evening, and still haven't seen any updates on the shipping.


----------



## Marie (Dec 29, 2008)

I ordered on Aug. 4th and my order just changed from not yet shipped to shipping soon!


----------



## LisaNTulsa (Aug 27, 2010)

My status just changed from "we will notify you" to "shipping soon/cannot change order".  It's on it's way soon!  I may have it before Labor Day!  YEAH!!!!  xxxx fingers crossed!


----------



## bclintbe (Aug 29, 2010)

When it flips from "shipping soon" to an actual expected delivery date, can you let me know what the date is?  I'm hoping to see my status change soon, and would like an idea if I'll be getting mine before the weekend.


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

Ordered 8/3:
Just checked - my status changed to Shipping Soon in the last few hours. I hope I get it before the weekend!


----------



## Gerund (Aug 8, 2010)

For anyone else whose Kindle had gotten "stuck" in Louisville, mine has apparently arrived in Buffalo and then zipped right out the door. (Arrival at 23:59 PM, departure 00:04 AM.) This after a 40-hour gap when nothing happened.


----------



## ummhussam (Jan 25, 2010)

Ordered my graphite wifi/3g on August 2nd, and it shipped Friday and will be delivered tomorrow.  One day shipping, prime member, coming to KS.  Never had to change or confirm shipping.  

It was originally supposed to ship the 26th and be delivered the 27th, but some time on the 26th the ship date changed.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

I also ordered on August 2nd and it shipped Friday. Two day delivery. Supposed to arrive Tuesday. Shouldn't it be Monday, though Friday, Saturday, Monday, Tuesday? For two day shipping. Hmm.


----------



## achristie (Aug 27, 2010)

I ordered August the 5th and my status is now shipping soon   It will hopefully be there by the end of the week although I cant open it till the 8th as I have a deadline to meet, oops  back to work!!


----------



## blackdog (Aug 20, 2010)

Just received my K3 from the UPS guy   
I was  working at home today so I was the one who received the package.
Trying to resist unpacking it right now because if I do that I won't get anything done  
So I'm sitting behind my laptop and the box is right there on the couch, almost saying "so what are you waiting for? Are you just gonna sit there and look at me?".

Aaargh.

Oh btw I live Holland, ordered August 4, and the planned delivery date was August 31 (tomorrow), so I got it earlier than what Amazon promised.


----------



## Gerund (Aug 8, 2010)

...aaaaand it's here. Ordered on the 2nd, arrived mid-morning on the 30th.

According to the UPS tracker, it's been delivered to another city, but it's undeniably in my hands, and that's fantastic. 

Shipped 9 days early, arrived 5 days early.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

achristie said:


> I ordered August the 5th and my status is now shipping soon  It will hopefully be there by the end of the week although I cant open it till the 8th as I have a deadline to meet, oops back to work!!


I ordered August the 5th and mine is still "not yet shipped" and they assure me I can cancel at any time.  Wavering patience here...I hope mine will say "shipping soon" soon. LOL No credit card activity forthe balance yet.


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

Ordered 8/3:
Just received the email saying my K2 shipped. I chose 2-day shipping so it should be here on 9/1.


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

Ordered 4:26 pm EST on 8/2.. shipped from Reno, NV on 8/27, delivered to me in Miami, Florida on 8/30.  Wheeeeee!


----------



## LisaNTulsa (Aug 27, 2010)

I ordered Aug. 4th and I JUST received my shipping email that my Kindle is on it's way.  Estimated delivery is Aug. 31st (I requested one day shipping when I realized Amazon Prime is free to students for a trial basis and bumping up to 1 day shipping was only 3.99)!  Woo hoo!  Should make it by Labor Day weekend!  Good luck and hope all of yours arrive SOON!


----------



## Marie (Dec 29, 2008)

Shipped! Ordered on Aug. 4th, shipped today with one day prime shipping, scheduled for delivery tomorrow.  Also shipping from Reno, NV.


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

Ordered Aug 5 (my birthday) and it still hasn't shipped yet. I keep "refreshing" the order page in the hope that I'll see that they are preparing it for shipment.


I ordered it originally with 2nd day shipping, 
then "confirmed" 2nd day shipping and got an email saying I would have it by 8/31, 
that was changed back saying they would notify me when it was shipped. 
I then changed my shipping method to "overnight" 

I hope I haven't screwed things up for myself. I'm usually a fairly patient person, but this has been a diffcult wait for me. Especially since I sold my Kindle 2 already and now I'm "kindleless".

AARGH


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

This thread is getting me excited!  

Ordered August 5th, just checked the status, no estimate yet.


----------



## Marie (Dec 29, 2008)

Deb G said:


> Ordered Aug 5 (my birthday) and it still hasn't shipped yet. I keep "refreshing" the order page in the hope that I'll see that they are preparing it for shipment.
> 
> 
> I ordered it originally with 2nd day shipping,
> ...


I pretty much did the same thing, except I changed to the prime one day delivery. I used the one month free trial to get it for $3.99. I went from a delivery of 9/4 to 8/27 to 8/30, then back to "we will email you when we blah, blah, blah....".

Then last night it went to shipping soon and this afternoon to shipped with a delivery of 8/31.

So apparently changing the shipping speed doesn't really mess anything up!


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

Now I'm  trying to decide if I should buy a prime membership for one month and go with prime shipping.  

aargh!!!!


----------



## Marie (Dec 29, 2008)

You can actually get the first 30 days free and cancel it before they charge you for the membership....


----------



## Brian Work (Aug 30, 2010)

I ordered on August 3rd, and got the notification at 4:51pm today that it had shipped. Estimated delivery date is Wednesday September 1st. My lighted case arrived today, though, so at least I'll already have that when the Kindle gets here.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

Mine was in Sacramento last night. Tonight it's in Fresno, only 45 minutes away! grrr. I want it now! Don't want to wait for tomorrow evening. They should  let me just drive over there and get it.


----------



## Gerund (Aug 8, 2010)

freelantzer said:


> Mine was in Sacramento last night. Tonight it's in Fresno, only 45 minutes away! grrr. I want it now! Don't want to wait for tomorrow evening. They should let me just drive over there and get it.


"Can I just drive over and get it? No? Well... um. Can I drive over and _touch_ it? You can still deliver it to me, I don't care, I just want to... you know... have a little time with it. Would that be okay?"


----------



## DarbyFett (Aug 31, 2010)

My Dad ordered me one for my birthday, either late on the 3rd or on my birthday(4th). I was talking to him tonight and he said there are no updates . Cover came in today though.


----------



## Feste (Aug 25, 2010)

Ordered on the 4th early morning, wifi version and still nothing new as of two minutes ago.  Just Not Yet Shipped will notify....

Truthfully not expecting till  middle next week what with the holiday weekend and all.  But with so many who ordered same day that have it already or have it in transit makes it a touch bit harder to hold onto that expectation.


----------



## kindle3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Seems that these are getting out slightly earlier than expected then at the moment. Still tracking these on my blog as well as when new shipments come in to the warehouse.


----------



## LisaNTulsa (Aug 27, 2010)

My Kindle ordered on August 4th, one day delivery just arrived today at 1:45!  Got my fingers crossed for those of you still waiting that it will make it to you by Labor Day!  Good luck!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I ordered my husband's Kindle on 8/4 and it is being prepared for shipment.


----------



## Feste (Aug 25, 2010)

Sometime in the last few hours my status(ordered 8/4) changed to Shipping Soon and my card was charged.  So progress.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

luvhilndr said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first post here, although I've been lurking for awhile now and enjoying all the excitement about the K3. I ordered the Wi-Fi-only Kindle at 1:40pm (ET) on August 5th. Sometime this afternoon my status changed to "shipping soon" and my cc now has a Kindle-sized pending charge. Since I used 2-day shipping I should have my new toy by this weekend. Yippee!! This is my first e-reader so I'm excited!


Welcome!! My status changed to shipping soon this afternoon too. Same order date and nearly time too.


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

Still nothing for me.  Ordered on the 5th.  I wonder what order they decide to ship from.  Obviously if people ordered on the 3rd and don't have a ship date yet, but others who ordered on the 5th have a ship date then there's something to their order system that I don't understand.  

And, I'm getting kind of OCD about this, I bet I go in and check my status hourly.  

Heavy Sigh, someday soon I hope.


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

OMG ... it changed, it changed!!!!  Since my last post (just a minute ago) and now, my status has changed to they are preparing my order for shipment and the order cannot be changed!!!  

I'm doing my happy dance now!!!!  Wooo Hooo!!!


----------



## bclintbe (Aug 29, 2010)

I think that even though people who ordered after me (Aug 4th) are getting updates before me, it is understandable if you consider....

1) Different choice of shipping option (2 day shipping processed before a standard shipping order).
2) Different shipping companies used 

I live in Canada, so whole other bunch of things will affect my shipping date probably.


----------



## Marie (Dec 29, 2008)

Just got mine!  Ordered on the 4th in the morning.  Had one day prime shipping.  Also got both the Amazon covers (with and without light.)  I'm not crazy about the lighted cover- too heavy/bulky for me.  I think I'll keep the one without the light.

But holy cow! The Kindle is so nice.  The contrast is much better than on my (soon to be my granddaughters) Kindle 2.  The wifi was simple to set up, took me about 2 minutes.  It feels smaller, and the buttons are a little different, but I was used to the changes in 5 minutes or so. The page turns are really fast. 

Love it, love it, love it!!!!!


----------



## rpage935 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ordered on Aug 5 at 8:31 PM EST.  Checked before I went to load the washer and orders still had the same tired old "we will send you an e-mail blah blah blah..".  

Loaded the washer, check again and I now have a tracking number.  Will be here tomorrow.  YEAA


----------



## chicago-girl (Sep 1, 2010)

Ordered Aug 5... finally last evening cc was charged and status changed to "shipping soon." No progress since then


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

Ordered 8/5 mid-day and I got the "shipping soon" message around 4:30 pm yesterday and got the "shipped" message last night around 6 hours later.  With two-day shipping, I should have my new Kindle tomorrow!!!  Woohoo!


----------



## Feste (Aug 25, 2010)

Finally shipped got the email about 12:30.  Ordered 8/4 with the free two day that was offered when ordered.  Should have it the 3rd


----------



## hdsport82 (Aug 9, 2010)

Deb G said:


> OMG ... it changed, it changed!!!! Since my last post (just a minute ago) and now, my status has changed to they are preparing my order for shipment and the order cannot be changed!!!
> 
> I'm doing my happy dance now!!!! Wooo Hooo!!!


I hadn't bothered checking all day at work then came home read this thought it was worth a go and then almost fell off my chair in shock when I saw mine had changed to the same


----------



## chicago-girl (Sep 1, 2010)

It SHIPPED! Overnight Fedex from Phoenix, ETA tomorrow.


----------



## Edge (Mar 6, 2009)

Ordered August 5th. Shipped today, expected delivery via FedEx: Tomorrow (9/2).


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

How long is the average wait time when it says "preparing to ship, order can't be changed" to saying it's been "shipped"?  It's been about 22 hours and mine still says they are preparing it for shipment, but my card has been charged.  I've got overnight delivery so I'm hoping I get it tomorrow.  

But my happy dance is s-l-o-w-i-n-g waaaaay down, because I know I'm not impatient!!! 

Perhaps I'll be doing my happy dance again soon!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Hubby's Kindle just arrived.  Ordered on 8/4 with one day shipping.


----------



## Jessikinz (Aug 28, 2010)

I've been lurking on this board for awhile now, but I never got around to posting. I can hardly contain my kindle excitement! My family thinks I'm nuts so I guess I'll turn people who are more understanding!!

I ordered my kindle midday on Aug 5. The status changed to shipping soon yesterday, but hasn't changed since  I'm getting very anxious and hope my order didn't fall through the cracks.


----------



## chicago-girl (Sep 1, 2010)

Time intervals between notices:

Ordered on Aug 5 (don't remember what time). Was supposed to ship on or before Sept 4. Changed to "shipping soon" early evening on Tuesday 8/31 (around 7pm?), and when I checked the bank, that's about when the credit card got charged. Got the shipping notice from Amazon around noon today (Wednesday 9/1). The tracking number generated results in Fedex tracking a couple of hours later, which for a while had said it had no info. ETA before 3PM Thursday 9/2.

YAY!!!!


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I've got a delivery estimate of september 3rd which means when i come home monday from my honeymoon my k3 should be here! I hope this holds true.


----------



## Snorkledorf (Oct 18, 2009)

I ordered my WiFi K3 on Aug 4 (Japan time which is GMT +9, so that'd be somewhere in Aug 3 US time). It shipped on Aug 31, and just arrived here in Japan about 9:30am on Sep 2, about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## NeroAZ (Aug 27, 2010)

YAAAY, I received my ship notice and it will be here tomorrow!!!


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

I ordered the first of 2 Kindle 3s on 8/5, and it shipped this PM, will arrive by USPS on 9/3 - can't wait! (I ordered a 2nd one on 8/15, and haven't received an estimate of shipping date yet.) 

Now, I have to decide whether to stick with the plain case from Amazon (as ordered!), or add a 2nd lighted cover, for night reading....


----------



## bclintbe (Aug 29, 2010)

Ordered Aug 4th, just changed to "shipping soon"!!!


----------



## chicago-girl (Sep 1, 2010)

Mine must have fallen off the truck... i got my shipping notice from Amazon yesterday afternoon, and Fedex shows that billing info was received. But NO ACTIVITY after that... nothing saying it got picked up or anything!!! I'm crying again...   Maybe by some miracle it really is in transit. I've had it happen like that once before. I hope the shipping gods are smiling on me!


----------



## rmagruder (Sep 1, 2010)

Kindle 3 Wi-Fi, Ordered August 9th.  Shipping & Tracking # emailed to me today. (Sept 2)


----------



## DCScott (Sep 1, 2010)

Placed my order mid-day on the 5th.  Received notice that it had shipped via USPS at 3:40pm yesterday.  As of 8:54 this morning USPS still doesn't show the tracking number as being valid.  I'm leaving town tonight at 8 for a 5 day trip and would have loved to have my Kindle but suspect it won't show up until tomorrow.  Darn!


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

My Kindle is out for delivery today - I hope it's the mid-day delivery and not the one that's 4 pm or after.  The suspense is driving me a little nuts!  Mine was ordered on August 5th, mid-day.

Good luck to all those still waiting!!


----------



## katydid2363 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi!  I've been lurking for a while now but decided to post today.  I ordered the graphite 3G & WiFi Kindle 3 on Aug 5th and still have no information on when mine will ship.  My order status still says not shipped yet.  I'm beginning to wonder if they skipped over me.  Sigh


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I ordered August 5th.  Yesterday it said "shipping soon" and it shipped today.  The estimated delivery date is September 7th.


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

Woo hoo ... It's been delivered to my home (and darn it, I'm at work).  But it's waiting patiently for me now to free it from it's shipping box!!  I'm seriously thinking about sneaking away from work a little bit early!


----------



## djwv (Aug 31, 2010)

Ordered 3G/Wi-Fi on Aug 9th w/ overnight shipping. Just received the email it left Fernely, NV with tomorrow as a delivery estimate. I live in NorCA.


----------



## chicago-girl (Sep 1, 2010)

chicago-girl said:


> Mine must have fallen off the truck... i got my shipping notice from Amazon yesterday afternoon, and Fedex shows that billing info was received. But NO ACTIVITY after that... nothing saying it got picked up or anything!!! I'm crying again...  Maybe by some miracle it really is in transit. I've had it happen like that once before. I hope the shipping gods are smiling on me!


    Did not arrive today and seems to be lost. CS is waiting until tomorrow evening to issue a replacement order, so I may not even get it before TUESDAY!!!!! Soooooooooooooo bummed! The upgraded shipping cost has been refunded at least.


----------

